# Got some new amps



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Antique Sound Labs AQ1006 845DT MKIIDO SET mono blocks.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, every time I see your gear I immediately start drooling. If it sounds half as good as it looks it must be a joy to listen to.


----------

